# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Σταθμός Θερμού Αέρα Aoyue 968A+ δεν δουλεύει

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα Aoyue 968A+. Δούλευε άψογα εκτός τώρα που με το που ανοίγει δεν δουλεύει ούτε το κολλητήρι ούτε βγάζει ζεστό αέρα.Ο αέρας δουλεύει χωρίς να πατήσω το διακόπτη.Βγάζει ένδειξη s76 ή 576  δεν μπορω να διακρίνω ...δείτε και φωτογραφία:

IMG_20200619_142743.jpg
IMG_20200619_142810.jpg

Μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε;

----------


## manos_3

Καμία γνώμη;

----------


## manos_3

????????

----------


## chipakos-original

Θέλει ψάξιμο, ξεκινώντας από τα πάντα. Αφού η τροφοδοσία του υπάρχει αυτό είναι και καλό και κακό, οπότε ξεκινάς για αρχή , ελέγχοντας ότι βρίσκεται πάνω σε ψύκτρα και μετά το ψιλολόι. Βγάλε και καμία πιο κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία πλακέτας, γιατί οι πληροφορίες που έχουμε είναι λίγες.

----------


## johnnyb

Για να δουλεύει ο αέρας χωρίς να πατάς κουμπί, κάπου έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης τoυ triac έχει ένα optotriac της σειράς moc, πιθανόν να έχει βραχυκύκλωμα,τσεκαρισε το αν έχει έξοδο.

----------


## gep58

Έλεγξε αρχικά μήπως έχει καεί το θερμαντικό στοιχείο. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό βρες πρώτα την αιτία πριν αντικαταστήσεις το εξάρτημα.

----------

